# Fixing Beaver 24" Scrollsaw Air Feed



## EJAM (Apr 8, 2013)

My Dad recently passed (98 years old) and left me with a complete Beaver lodge except for a fine Craftsman TS. I had to dismantle everything to get it out of his basement and reassemble everything at my place, but the 24" Beaver scroll saw is giving me a problem. When reassembling the headstock (right term?), I can't reattach the air feed hose to the little brass fitting. The end of the air hose pulled back too far to reattach it. Any suggestions?

Eric

PS: Thanks to Rick, Todd, Bill and Jim for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Eric, I have an old Delta. The air tube goes from the pump through the frame then out to the blade area. If some of the slack is bunched up inside the frame or to on side I think you could just pull/push it out to where you need it. If it is too short replace with new tube from a good hardware store. Good luck. -Jack


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have replaced this tubing on my 1986 Hegner. Lowes had what I needed.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

If you could not fix it ,you can always buy an aquarium air pump and use it instead,make sure is powerful enough though ,some are so quiet you can hardly hear it pumping.
I would buy one for a 30-50 gallon aquarium . test it first at the store .


----------



## EJAM (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks to all who offered suggestions to repair the air feed on my Beaver 24" scroll saw. I picked up some 3/8" tubing today at Canadian Tire and will replace the tube.

Eric


----------

